# This SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY -- CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride - Sunday June 6th 2021



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 4, 2021)

_*This *__*SUNDAY*__* Sunday *__*SUNDAY*__* -- *__*June 6th*__* 2021 -- is the *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Vintage Bicycle ride once again - Looks like the weather is going to be spectacular this weekend - Bring out your favorite vintage rider*__* &*__* join in the fun along the beach path *__*&*__* to the lighthouse with other like minded individuals
.*_
_*AVAILABLE BEFORE the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride will be the latest run of CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts - a **extremely** limited run of CYCLONE COASTER Flannels ( only a few XL & 2X remain in various flannel colors ) ladies CYCLONE COASTER t-shirts & tank tops - CYCLONE COASTER license plates & CYCLONE COASTER koozies *_
_*.
Meet **&** Greet @ PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE @ 9:30 am
Kickstands up @ 10:30 am SHARP
.
Please be safe & practice social distancing with one another as we ride through our home town of Long Beach California
IF YOU DON’T FEEL 100% - THEN STAY 100% HOME to ride another day
.
Go to www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details & directions
.*_
*Ridden **not Hidden*


----------

